

Where to look for employee from Spain, France or Italy to work in Germany? - qwertz

Hello,<p>I have some small businesses in ecommerce and marketing doing all on my own so far. By the time I see a lot of potential in expanding my business europewide as well as on the german market. For this matter I need support on my projects.<p>I read in the newspapers about all the unemployed students in Spain and other european countries and was wondering how I could get in contact with those students and make them an offer to come to Germany and work with me?<p>Since I am a very open minded person I always enjoyed the company of international friends and colleagues and what we could learn from eachother. My company is not based in a large city though, which has its pros and cons of course, next city with more than 200k people is about 35min by car. And for I am not aware of how everything is going to develope businesswise I also can&#x27;t pay high salaries.<p>What I could offer though is:<p>1. Accomodation (own room) &amp; Food<p>2. Carsharing<p>3. Learning German<p>4. Knowledge<p>5. Participation in Sales<p>What skills I could need:<p>- Web development (HTML, CSS, PHP, JAVA etc.)<p>- Graphic Design<p>- Product Photography<p>- Social Networking<p>Also we are renovating the whole office place soon, so a little creativity in furnishing and some craftsmansship would be a great plus :)<p>I know it might not be the best solution for most of the unemployed young people in Europe but it&#x27;s at least an offer for a new experience and maybe a chance to grow and create something together.<p>So where would be a place to insert my request in order to reach the young talented and employment searching humans in Europe?<p>Thanks you for your help!<p>Rick
======
MarkCole
Perhaps you could advertise a job opening at a local university? Or on the
local student forums? Offering to help teach foreign students German in return
for part time work and a little pay?

It seems more likely a foreign student already in Germany for study would be
interested and ready, versus a student in Spain or France who would have to
move.

~~~
qwertz
There comes the part that the next university is 35min by car away from my
company, and I was more aiming to help giving one of the unemployed young
people a chance for a new perspective, I assume there would be at least some
of them considering an offer like this. The question is how to get my offer to
them so that they can respond, I couldn't find any platform for this? Maybe
building a platform like this would be a new project, too, haha...

~~~
MarkCole
Ahhh, well then I have no idea. I can't say I can think of any site
exclusively dedicated to them.

While I was unemployed and looking for work in Germany, one of the places I
frequented was [http://toytowngermany.com](http://toytowngermany.com). Again
not exclusively dedicated to students. But had a decent amount of people /
students interested in a move to Germany. Perhaps there is a Spanish / French
/ Italian equivalent?

------
kurt_
Have you considered employing them as remote workers ? You will not have
problems with timezone/office-hours if you employ in EU countries and moving
can be a problem for some people.

~~~
qwertz
Well, I would like to work with them in one office place. I had freelancers
working with me before and it worked fine most of the time but it's more about
building something together here and learning from eachother. Maybe I should
try looking on platforms like Couchsurfing for this matter, hm.

------
qwertz
How can I structure my text here? This turned out a fluent mess :/

~~~
level09
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

~~~
qwertz
Thanks ;)

